# A4N - Alpha HPA



## Speculator (18 January 2010)

Augur Resources Limited (AUK) is a NSW-based resource development company, with a focus on copper, gold and nickel projects within the Lachlan Fold Belt in central NSW.

Figured it's about time someone started an AUK thread so holders can discuss.

Been holding small parcel, up 60% to date.

Prospects are encouraging and I will definatley be a long term holder.

http://www.augur.com.au/

Latest ann:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091218/pdf/31mtnfd9zvnq5v.pdf

Any other excited holders?

GL + HP, DYOR


----------



## Idiode (26 February 2010)

Hi Speculator,

I just picked up this thread after seeing the stock price climb from 0.04 cents to 0.14 cents today on TheBull.com.au.

After researching the various reports from the company it sure looks like it will be another speckie gobbling up capital until it becomes attractive enough for one of the big players to move in on it. 

Failing that, they will be forced to raise more capital via options, issues ect., to continue their JORC's.

There is a huge gap between finding the stuff (Nickel, Gold & Copper) and getting it out of the ground.  There are plenty of established miners doing this right now and their share prices are not delivering high yeilds.

Incidentally, do you have any idea what caused the AUK share price to spike today, or it just a misprint?


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

MC - $7m
SP - 4c
Shares - 177m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $157k

Management hold 39% of shares

*Share Purchase Plan*
The Directors of Augur Resources Ltd (‘Augur’ or ‘the Company') advise that the Company offers Eligible Shareholders the opportunity to subscribe for up to $15,000 worth of new shares in the Company without brokerage or other transaction costs and at a discount to the prevailing market share price under a Share Purchase Plan ('SPP').
The Company’s shares are being offered under the SPP at $0.04 per share, a discount of approximately 17% to the volume weighted average share price in the five trading days immediately prior to the date of this announcement.
The maximum number of shares that can be issue under the SPP is 53,156,414.

*WONOGIRI JV - 1.54Mt Gold Eq resource*• 1.01 Moz gold
• 200 million pounds of copper
• Discovery cost: $3.05/Oz
• Discovery time: 15 months
• Resource from surface

Randu Kuning Deposit
• 90.9 Mt @ 0.53 g/t AuEq
• Measured and Indicated 33.7 Mt @ 0.81 g/t AuEq
• Mineralisation to surface
• Potential open pit extraction
• Open at depth
• Open to the south and west

• 51% ownership of Wonogiri ‐ earning to 80% (<US$225,000 to reach 80%)
• >50 % of gold resource in JORC Measured category
• Plenty of upside potential in resource with 5 significant near surface targets
• Excellent metallurgical results: 82.7% recovery of gold and 94.1% of copper

Development Schedule
March ‐ June 2012: Maiden resource definition
2012 to 2013: Pre‐feasibility study: Underway
July ‐ September 2012: Preliminary mine design
2012: Continuation of environmental baseline studies
2012: Continuation of metallurgical studies

Metallurgical
• Initial concentrate results returned >19% copper and 2 oz/t gold with silver credit (2.5 oz/t)
• Optimising work commenced to increase concentrate to >20% copper with early optimisation results returning 21.2% copper and 2.9 gold oz/t concentrate
• Majority of mineralisation floating off within 5 minutes (very quick)

Infrastructure
• Excellent infrastructure at site
• Sealed road to edge of deposit
• Man made water source directly east of the licence area and other water sources within licence area
• Grid power in local area, but capacity yet to be determined


----------



## System (5 May 2017)

On May 4th, 2017, Augur Resources Limited (AUK) changed its name and ASX code to Collerina Cobalt Limited (CLL).


----------



## System (6 December 2018)

On December 4th, 2018, Collerina Cobalt Limited (CLL) changed its name and ASX code to Alpha HPA Limited (A4N).


----------



## Faramir (26 September 2019)

I am going to pick Alpha HPA for Oct 2019 tipping competition even though I really don't understand what A4N do or how it makes its money.

High Purity Alumina (HPA). Used in lithium ion batteries and LED lightning technologies

Here is a positive announcement.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190923/pdf/448rj46w85z995.pdf
Pilot plant going well. High end purity processing.

Despite of the hype, I would wait until DFS (Definitive Feasibility Study) is completed (they say CY2019, up to 3 month wait). My investment got whacked with another company because I didn't understand what DFS stood for. Once DFS is completed, you will either miss the boat OR get strung badly like I did. At least I know I should wait until DFS is completed. I learnt the hard way.

5 Sept, they won a $400K Grant
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190905/pdf/448843b5r62926.pdf

28 August, a positive Pilot plant update
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190828/pdf/447ydj0tw19482.pdf

Market Cap of $105.37m. 602.1 million shares. Today closed at $0.17. High of $0.195 and low of $0.082. Most of the rapid price rise happened in the last 6 weeks. I am on my iPhone, so I can't post a chart. Maybe tomorrow if I have time when I working on my computer.

Good enough to tip for fun but this is way beyond speccy for me and my limited funds. Hopefully someone is wiser than me. You can tell where I am wrong. You may understand its market, who the clients are: something I need to do research on (only if I decide to become serious with A4N). As for today, I have too many other everyday issues to look at.


----------



## Faramir (26 September 2019)

June 2019 cash flow statement
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190731/pdf/4471sw8d2dtz53.pdf

They must have a good story if they can raise money from shares (Capital Raising). They probably need a better story if they want to borrow money. I need someone to change my attitude towards A4N. There must be something really attractive that I cannot see. At least, try and help me do well in the Tipping Comp.


----------



## Faramir (29 October 2019)

For Nov '19 Tipping Comp, I am going to choose A4N again. You let me down during Oct '19. Maybe something wonderful will happen during Nov '19. Thankfully I didn't have any real money in A4N. Actually I put no effort into this stock.






Yesterday's Quarterly Cash Flow Statement: doesn't look great.
449y790xd7x94q.pdf

Yesterday's Quarterly Activity Report: they sound active. Maybe things will improve during November 2019??
449y5jn4nl6mv9.pdf


----------



## Faramir (29 November 2019)

A4N got me 3rd place in Nov 19 tipping comp. Thank you. Re-reading my posts, I didn’t realise I picked this  stock at ‘random’. This stock is for the true believers and not those with limited funds nor understanding like me. First time I have been in the top 3.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2019)

This is a very interesting high tech company, Farimer. The high purity aluminum main use I suspect will be for LED substrates. With LED the better you make it the less your losses on testing.

I suppose with the Lithium Ion batteries high purity aluminum increases the quality and life.

It appears exceptionally good that buyers are lining up to get the output.

The question is how much more expensive is it to produce compared to how much more will the buyers pay?

I am going to follow this company now.


----------



## Faramir (1 January 2020)

I couldn't pick A4N for 2020 Tipping Comp because its volume is too low. So I am picking it again for Jan 2020. The only reason why I haven't committed real funds is because I don't have any and I need some time to some how "value" this company. Why do I always miss the boat?

Here is a good announcement. Another positive Company update.
44cttgy00q1w4j.pdf

EDIT: Oops, I missed out. I didn't think I was too late. Can I save this post for Feb? @Joe Blow


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 January 2020)

and then, another wanna-be PUA has pulled the pin
_While Pure Alumina remains convinced of the strong forecast demand for high purity alumina from the adoption of LED lighting globally and coating on lithium batteries separators for vehicles and energy storage, *the challenge of raising the significant capital required to finance a commercial high purity alumina operation has proved difficult in the current environment.* For this reason, the Company has elected to place the development of the Yendon high purity alumina project on hold until market conditions improve or would consider alternative options for the future of the Yendon assets. _
... Despite a_ "prefeasibility study that delivered robust technical and financial outcomes which
indicated a ....  forecast internal rate of return of 34%_".


----------



## barney (2 January 2020)

Faramir said:


> I couldn't pick A4N for 2020 Tipping Comp because its volume is too low. So I am picking it again for Jan 2020.
> EDIT: Oops, I missed out. I didn't think I was too late. Can I save this post for Feb? @Joe Blow




I don't think you were too late at 8pm yesterday with the no-trading day Faramir?? Might be worth checking with Joe.


----------



## Faramir (1 February 2020)

I am picking A4N for Feb tipping comp. Down to 20 cents. I think there will be positive news this month. DFS is due soon but it might be March?


----------



## Faramir (28 February 2020)

Shocking month for A4N. I might as well pick it again for March Tipping Competition. A4N closed at $0.175.


----------



## Faramir (20 March 2020)

Today, A4N closed at $0.125. Smashed by you know what.

This is the long awaited DFS - Definitive Feasibility Study was released last Tuesday. Great timing - not!
44g3zhmw16vqwn.pdf

It doesn't matter how good the numbers look, something at the speccy level will not attract anything now. Pity that this report wasn't released 6 - 12 months ago.
Estimating Cash Flow A$200M PA at 10,000tpa of High Purity Alumina

Anyway, I haven't been paying much attention. I only follow A4N for this monthly competition. My real portfolio has been smashed. Now I really have no funds for a speccy.

If I had some punting funds, maybe A4N could have a very small allocation. Maybe I will keep choosing A4N for monthly comps but it won't get real funds from me for a long time.


----------



## barney (21 March 2020)

Faramir said:


> Maybe I will keep choosing A4N for monthly comps but it won't get real funds from me for a long time.




Yeah, tough times for many"F"


----------



## Faramir (26 March 2020)

Gone up to $0.099 close today. Maybe I should have stuck with A4N for April tipping comp??? Will I regret jumping ship to PNC? Today's announcement talked about High Purity boehmite - 99.997% purity. Sounds like expensive stuff. Think of the processing involved.

They sent samples to South Korea and Japan. Let's hope they get a big order now that their DFS has been released. Interesting to follow these companies. Pity my business is in shut down mode. No funds to gamble.

Here is the announcement below. I wonder how long you have to wait before we see some positives vibes. Decision making with these cutting edge technologies is risky and time consuming.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200325/pdf/44gcjcgtgpnrc6.pdf


----------



## barney (26 March 2020)

Faramir said:


> I wonder how long you have to wait before we see some positives vibes. Decision making with these cutting edge technologies is risky and time consuming.




You've got me a bit interested in this one Faramir …. My take for what its worth:-  It's one of those Spec stocks that could make you a lot of money … 'in the long run'

The DFS throws up some very juicy numbers …. If they get this off the ground it should generate some serious cash after the initial payback period (2-4 years)

Fair bit of rubble to get through before all this can eventuate however.  They will need to raise $300+ million plus the current world situation will put most new projects on hold for a fair while.  Assuming the markets get back to some normality, I think they have the project which will attract larger Investors down the track. 

In the short term they will likely source some offtake agreements etc and preserve cash in preparation for the eventual big cap raise.

I won't be surprised to see it drift a fair bit lower over the next few months or so, but if it meanders lower and forms a bottom, it will look very low risk in Spec terms and could turn out to be a very high return accumulation trade over the next few years (my favorite trade) 

Watching a bit closer over the next few months


----------



## Faramir (31 July 2020)

Wow. Now $0.22 today. Last time I looked at this was right in the midst of that massive drop during March.

As of a few a days ago:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200728/pdf/44kws9ftr46j2j.pdf
HPA First Project must be taking strides.

Quarterly Activity Update over a week ago:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200723/pdf/44krzy4mwj099h.pdf

Most Recent Quarterly Cash Flow:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200723/pdf/44ks03w5svc66m.pdf

Cash flow? Ahh? Who cares! Shoot for the stars, A4N is a speccy, good enough to tip for August Tipping competition. One day, someone will pay a good price for their high purity white powder.


----------



## Faramir (31 December 2020)

I am picking A4N as one of my four stocks for 2021 Tipping Competition.

(With the number of posts I have made in A4N, one might think I care about A4N. I wouldn't put any specccy funds in, even if I had spare cash. I did regularly tip A4N for monthly comps because I couldn't be bothered picking anything else.)

Here is the latest announcement:


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02326013-2A1272002?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


Will *Orica* become a good client?

High Purity White Powder is useful for engineering purposes and other purposes such as lighting. Pity most think of the stuff that destroys the body and brain. This white powder is great outside the body.







This chart is showing all of the signs of a speccy. It might surprise everyone next year?


----------



## Trav. (1 January 2021)

Another chart for you. Weekly below and looking not to bad if I do say so myself.

Some potential to breach the 52wk high $0.37


----------



## Trav. (24 January 2021)

Well as the old saying goes " Even a Broken Clock is Right Twice a Day "

Typical Price projection for W5 ~ $0.43 so we are getting close but might take that out....we will have to wait and see.


----------



## barney (24 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> Another chart for you. Weekly below and looking not to bad if I do say so myself.
> 
> Some potential to breach the 52wk high $0.37



Good call Trav.  Been a strong recovery since May last year 🧐


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2021)

Alpha HPA is seeking to raise $45 million at 62¢ a share ... an 11.3 per cent discount to the last close.

Funds raised were pegged to pay for construction of a precursor production facility in the Gladstone State Development Area, to place orders for the full-scale commercial HPA facility and working capital.



> The raising came as Alpha HPA said it would progress plans to build the Gladstone site, and wanted to become a premium manufacturer of high-purity aluminium products to sell to lithium-ion battery makers.




The company had a $430 million market capitalisation


----------



## Ann (31 January 2022)

A4N is for the February Tipping Competition

Let's see if this rounding base can carry it higher into blue sky territory.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 March 2022)

Faramir said:


> Shocking month for A4N. I might as well pick it again for March Tipping Competition. A4N closed at $0.175



March 2022??

_Some battery mineral miners are posting strong gains in morning trade following reports that Scott Morrison will announce $243 million in grants for projects that allow Australia to capitalise on the boom in electric vehicles._

_Alpha PH (A4N) has been awarded a $45 million grant which will be applied toward the capital expenditure of the full-scale HPA first project. Shares in the company  rose 20 per cent to 59.5¢; now 57c_


----------



## Faramir (16 March 2022)

@Dona Ferentes if only I had the wisdom to foresee this event. I haven’t been following A4N in great detail.
For tipping comp, I always seem to pick companies that don’t do well😂


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 November 2022)

_has been out of vision range for me, for a while_. .... but it seems *Orica *is interested,,....

ORI taking a 5% interest @ 44c and establishing a MoU , looking at possibility of establishing a HPA processing plant in North America


----------



## dyna (9 December 2022)

Bought 10 grand worth at 70 cents.
While picking over my speccy watchlist, A4N came up looking promising.....sort of.
Bit late to the party on this one , so just have to  pay a bit more than I'd like .
Today's move will force me to keep my eyes open from now on, anyway.


----------

